# Word for the day  prescience



## Josiah (May 24, 2015)

prescience
[presh-uh ns, -ee-uh ns, pree-shuh ns, -shee-uh ns] 


noun
1. knowledge of things before they exist or happen; foreknowledge; foresight.

Fortunately, my prescience led me to bring an umbrella to work on what was supposed to be a sunny day.

Would that I have some prescience of things to come but alas life seems to come up and trip me from behind.


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (May 24, 2015)

I always thought "pre-science" was that age, long ago, before political parties were formed.  Since that time, the definition of "science"... and what is or is not scientific fact... vastly differs depending on which political party one belongs to.


----------

